# Beseler 45 MXT Negative Carrier?



## kaiserschmarrn (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi,
I am just getting back into photography.  I have just gotten a Beseler 45 MXT Enlarger.  Previously, many years ago, I had an Omega C760 Dichro, and before that, I used various big Omegas at the University.  

I now have to get a 35mm negative carrier and I am not really sure what to get because I don't know what I had, or what I used before.  There is a "Normal", and a "Full Frame" carrier.  The names tell something, but also, not really.  I get 'Full Frame", more or less, but what is the coverage on a "Normal"?  Any help appreciated.

Danny


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. 
Before I filed out the edges of my "normal" 35mm carrier to make it full frame it did crop just slightly into all edges of the negative. Since a 35mm exposure is 24mm x 36mm I assume that the opening size must have been roughly 22mm x 34mm but I did not measure before I filed. I just know it did not show the entire exposed area.


----------



## kaiserschmarrn (Nov 26, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> Welcome to the forum.



Thanks,

Danny


----------



## Rickbb (Nov 26, 2020)

My Beseler 8053 35mm neg carrier measures exactly 24 x 36 mm, came with my 23C enlarger. A "normal" may be formatted/cropped to scale up to standard print sizes of 4x5, 5x7, etc. Not sure as mine are all exact sized to the neg they are made for, didn't realize they made "normal" and full sized. I made a full frame carrier for 2 3/4 x 3 1/4 out of paper board, worked well for negs from my old mini speed graphic with a roll winder back.


----------



## compur (Nov 26, 2020)

The full-frame carrier shows the whole 35mm negative. The "normal" one is smaller to scale up to the usual paper dimensions. There is also a 35mm slide carrier which shows the whole slide image area.


----------



## kaiserschmarrn (Nov 30, 2020)

compur said:


> The full-frame carrier shows the whole 35mm negative. The "normal" one is smaller to scale up to the usual paper dimensions. There is also a 35mm slide carrier which shows the whole slide image area.



I just got a new carrier at a good price, the 8304 "normal" carrier.  One more piece down.  I am a bit confused on the fit of the carrier.  On the old Omegas I have used, the carrier keyed into the enlarger precisely and did not rotate once in.  On this 45 MXT, the carrier has four pins protruding.  These appear to fit in the circular opening below the carrier, but do allow the carrier to be rotated, till the enlarger is closed on the carrier.  Is this correct or incorrect function?

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## dennyr (Jan 29, 2021)

kaiserschmarrn said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > The full-frame carrier shows the whole 35mm negative. The "normal" one is smaller to scale up to the usual paper dimensions. There is also a 35mm slide carrier which shows the whole slide image area.
> ...


Late response, but Yes, it is  normal.
It can pretty hard to get the negative and easel all lined up. I find it useful (easier) to be able to rotate the Neg Holder a bit.
Just a little decrease on the pressure and turn the Neg to where you need it.


----------

